
It's Magit the Magical Git Client by Jonas Bernoulli – Kickstarter - MikusR
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1681258897/its-magit-the-magical-git-client?ref=8o67af
======
kaushalmodi
Jonas has been pouring his soul into Magit (and many other OSS projects) for
many years now [1]. The project has reached an exemplary status with excellent
code quality, documentation and support. Many thanks to Jonas and other Magit
contributors!

If you have been reaping the benefits of Magit, and haven't yet got a chance
to say thanks, this is an awesome chance :)

Even if you are not using Emacs, but have wished that Magit were available on
your favorite editor, then also it would be good to pledge in this
KickStarter. See why[2].

And if you haven't yet heard of Magit, check out the KickStarter page!

Good luck Jonas!

[1]:
[https://github.com/magit/magit/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/magit/magit/graphs/contributors)

[2]: [https://emacsair.me/2017/09/01/magit-for-non-emacs-
users/](https://emacsair.me/2017/09/01/magit-for-non-emacs-users/)

------
mmargerum
Great tool. I give to the project via patreon

